# Baffin Bay cabin trip Laguna Adventures



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Ben, Carl and Todd battled the rains and winds with me to get a great box. They stayed at the Baffin Cabin and did one Guided fishing trip. On the guided trip we fished with Croaker on the south shore of Baffin. The trout bite was on fire. Everywhere we stop there was fish in the rocks. We did have to weed through the dinks. They got one oversized red on croaker and Ben caught his first Red with an artificial. DSL White Ice super model is my go to lure. Baffin is green from the mouth to East Kleberg. It starts to get a little brown further west but not bad.

Baffin Bay Cabin

Check out our special pricing for Laguna Madre Cabin #2

Call to book your dates. 
Justin 361.500.3559


----------

